# Fenix T1



## ernsanada (Nov 30, 2007)

I just got the Fenix T1 from Fenix Store

Shipping was very fast 3 days to Socal!

My first impression is the Fenix T1 is tough and bigger than I expected.

Fit and finish is excellent.

The Type III Hard Anodize Olive is even in color. I have some fine cracks at the curved part where the clip starts.

You have to be careful when you unscrew the battery tube from the bezel. I held the clip to keep it from scratching the battery tube.

AW's Protected RCR123's fit, one battery was slightly snug. I also tried AW's Protected 17670 and it fits snug. I had to remove the battery tube from the bezel and push out the battery. I also had to remove the AW label off the battery.

The rear clickie is a forward clickie and has the right tension, not to hard or soft, to momentary turn on the light or "stay" on or off.

To turn the T1 to a lower level of light just turn the bezel counter-clockwise about 1/8". I noticed be careful because when you turn to the lower level the clip turns with the bezel it may scratch or wear in that spot where it touches the battery tube.

I think this an all around excellent light for Fenix's venture into the Tactical Light Category.












The Fenix T1 Comes with instuctions, lanyard, rear rubber boot cover, o-rings and David from the Fenix Store in threw in some Panasonic CR123's.
















The T1 also comes with a Holster.




































Comes with a Stainless Steel Bezel, toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating lens and Cree Premium (Q5) 7090 XR-E LED.





















Front of battery tubes has 2 o-rings.






Rear view of Cree Module.






Fits AW's Protected RCR123's snug.






Fits AW's Protected 17670 snug.







-------------------------------------------------------------------

Left, Fenix T1. Right, Regal Light WT1






Left, Fenix T1 Q5. Right, Regal Light WT1 Q5






Left, Fenix T1. Right, Jet II Q5






Left, Fenix T1 Q5. Right, Jet II Q5







---------------------------------------------------------------------

I also took lux readings of the lights shown above. These are the lux readings I got. I am using a Meterman LM631 Light Meter measured at 1 meter. I waited 2 minutes before taking the readings. I am using AW's Protected RCR123's which were fully charged.






Fenix T1 Q5 OP 2 RCR123's - 5950 lux @ 1 meter

Regal Light WT1 Q5 SMO, 2 RCR - 11,350 lux @ 1 meter

Jet-II Q5 SMO RCR123 - 4070 lux @ 1 meter

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Fenix T1 Q5 OP 2 RCR123's @ 92"






Regal Light WT1 Q5 SMO, 2 RCR @ 92"






Jet-II Q5 SMO RCR123 @ 92"






Fenix T1 Q5 OP 2 RCR123's @ 92" Stepped down exposure






Regal Light WT1 Q5 SMO, 2 RCR @ 92" Stepped down exposure






Jet-II Q5 SMO RCR123 @ 92" Stepped down exposure






Left, Fenix T1 Q5 OP 2 RCR123's. Right, Regal Light WT1 Q5 SMO, 2 RCR @ 92" 






Left, Fenix T1 Q5 OP 2 RCR123's. Right, Jet-II Q5 SMO RCR123 @ 92" 






Left, Fenix T1 Q5 OP 2 RCR123's. Right, Regal Light WT1 Q5 SMO, 2 RCR @ 92" Stepped down exposure






Left, Fenix T1 Q5 OP 2 RCR123's. Right, Jet-II Q5 SMO RCR123 @ 92" Stepped down exposure


----------



## nanotech17 (Nov 30, 2007)

nice Fenix,if only the clip is removeable.
Thanks for the photos Erns.


----------



## depusm12 (Nov 30, 2007)

Looks like a great light. Is the clip removable?


----------



## woodrow (Nov 30, 2007)

ernsanada,
Nice review as always... I was wondering who would be first. Looks like a nice tough light. Thanks!


----------



## ernsanada (Nov 30, 2007)

depusm12 said:


> Looks like a great light. Is the clip removable?




You might be able to remove it if you can open the bezel assembly where it screws into the battery tube. It must be glued. Somebody will probably be able to take theirs off.


----------



## ernsanada (Nov 30, 2007)

This is a picture of the clip.

You can also see the flaws in my finish. The cracks under the clip, on the curved part.


----------



## chibato (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the photos Ernsanda, almost feels like I am there in person. BTW, what kind of camera did you use?


----------



## ernsanada (Nov 30, 2007)

chibato said:


> Thanks for the photos Ernsanda, almost feels like I am there in person. BTW, what kind of camera did you use?



Nikon D40.

Nikon P5000 for beam shots.


----------



## Federal LG (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice shots! Thanks Ern!

I´ll gonna ask some general questions, that anyone who bought a T1 can answer:

Does it become hot on Turbo Mode ?
Does someone can take a picture holding it (so I can compare with your hand´s size) ?


Thanks!


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 1, 2007)

Warren from LiteMania asked me to see how bright the T1 would be on a Protected 17670.

I had to retake the lux readings on both the 2 RCR123's and the 17670 because the 17670 was getting a higher lux reading. I revised my orginal lux readings on the 2 RCR123's in my first post.

First Waited 2 minutes before I took the readings.

First readings.

Fenix T1 Q5 OP 2 RCR123's - 5730 lux @ 1 meter

Fenix T1 Q5 OP 1 17670 - 6190 lux @ 1 meter

Second readings.

Fenix T1 Q5 OP 2 RCR123's - 5950 lux @ 1 meter. Both RCR123's 4.13V

Fenix T1 Q5 OP 1 17670 - 5970 lux @ 1 meter. 4.29V


The Fenix T1 Q5 OP 1 17670 took 14:12 to go into flicker mode.



If anybody has 2 Protected RCR123's and a Protected 17670 with a light meter I would like to see what kind of readings you got.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 1, 2007)

The Fenix T1 Q5 OP 1 17670 took 14:12 to go into flicker mode.

The light got mildly warm.


----------



## Willabbott (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice review... interesting difference between all the Q5's of similar size with similarly sized reflectors.


----------



## wishywashy7 (Dec 1, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> The Fenix T1 Q5 OP 1 17670 took 14:12 to go into flicker mode.
> quote]
> 
> you mean low battery warning right? what about on 2x RCR123's? how long?


----------



## WadeF (Dec 1, 2007)

That Regal light is interesting. It's kinda between a P60 size reflector, and a Tiablo, etc. It really produces a tight hot spot.


----------



## ScubaSnyder (Dec 1, 2007)

I got the T1 today as well, awesome light the only downfall is the clip, its d going to scratch the body over time, but what can you do? Anyway It is a lot bigger than I expected as Wade said. Awesome throw, Ill Have more time to play with this light tomorrow I recommend it so far though.


----------



## ScubaSnyder (Dec 1, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> This is a picture of the clip.
> 
> You can also see the flaws in my finish. The cracks under the clip, on the curved part.



I also have some marks under the clip, also to the left of my clip there are some blemishes, actually now that I look at that part of the light has all sorts of blemishes, but I don't really care as this light shall be my new Mt. Bike light.


----------



## WadeF (Dec 1, 2007)

ScubaSnyder said:


> but I don't really care as this light shall be my new Mt. Bike light.


 
Won't the T1 double the weight of your bike? 

Seriously though, I bet that it will hold up to whatever you throw at it. Let us know how it holds up.


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Dec 1, 2007)

Great review and pictures


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 1, 2007)

The packaging looks like scissors are required to open it.

I like the old cardboard packaging as I was able to play with the last 2 Fenix I bought before handing over my money. The store staff do not mind my taking it out of the box as they know they can put it back together afterwards if I decided not to buy.


----------



## half-watt (Dec 1, 2007)

LEDninja said:


> The packaging looks like scissors are required to open it.



nope, that was my initial impression with packaging actually in hand and having a close-up view of the packaging, but mine opened quite easily without cutting. it appeared that it was more "clamshell"-like (for lack of a better word, but i think that you get the idea). it simply opened by separating the two halves of the packaging which were press-fit together.


----------



## JKL (Dec 1, 2007)

Great review and nice pics as usual Ernsanada.




.

@ Ernsanada

Please :
* what about the runtime with Protected RCR123's before to go into flicker mode*.

Thanks.


----------



## powernoodle (Dec 1, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> Somebody will probably be able to take theirs off.



Yeah. Surely someone will.


----------



## Gene (Dec 1, 2007)

That is great powernoodle! I'm still laughing. Love it!


----------



## waTom (Dec 1, 2007)

JKL said:


> * what about the runtime with Protected RCR123's before to go into flicker mode*.



That would be really nice to know ... 14 minutes on 17670 is pretty short


----------



## j3bnl (Dec 1, 2007)

powernoodle said:


> Yeah. Surely someone will.


 
I was wondering about the clip aswell, seems a bit stupid that it isn't easily removed without breaking it off.
Thats bit drastic powernoodle but fair play to you for having the guts to do it.:twothumbs


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 1, 2007)

powernoodle said:


> Yeah. Surely someone will.



It must be loose some weight with powernoodle!


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 1, 2007)

The Fenix T1 Q5 OP 1 17670 took 14:12 to go into flicker mode.

The Fenix T1 Q5 OP 2 RCR123's went to 51:30 and shut off without warning. One of the RCR123's won't charge. Voltage reading is 0 Volts.

The Fenix T1 Q5 OP 2 RCR123's got very warm but you could still hand hold the light.

These measurements are in Turbo Mode.


----------



## WadeF (Dec 1, 2007)

Are you using AW R123 3.7v's? I think I've heard RCR123 is the 3.0v version.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 1, 2007)

WadeF said:


> Are you using AW R123 3.7v's? I think I've heard RCR123 is the 3.0v version.




I'm using AW's R123 3.7v's.


----------



## jsr (Dec 1, 2007)

Well, first thing, it's nice to see a 17670 fits, but I don't think mine will (they're quite fat, especially one of them).

The light looks great (great pics as usual ersanada!), but the following info has made made me decide to not get the T1:

1. Needs a really high voltage to run regulated as shown by the poor runtime using a 17670.
2. Not any brighter than a Dereelight CL1H, similar beam pattern (with OP in CL1H), and about the same size, but the CL1H has a lower low and longer runtime capability since it can run 18650s or 17670s.
3. I don't like that the only rechargeable options are R123As due to the low capacities and associated short runtimes. There's room there to fit 18650s with a little boring and I don't think the slight bore would reduce strength any considedrable amount.

I was hoping the T1 would be a good compliment and rotating backup to my CL1H, but it doesn't seem so with such short runtimes on high. I haven't put my CL1Hs thru torture tests, but I doubt they would fail easily. It's nice to know the T1 has an overbuilt head, but it may not help any to produce failure even in tough conditions.


----------



## wishywashy7 (Dec 3, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> The Fenix T1 Q5 OP 2 RCR123's went to 51:30 and shut off without warning. One of the RCR123's won't charge. Voltage reading is 0 Volts.
> These measurements are in Turbo Mode.



I know this may be be a dumb question to some but does this mean that completely draining the RCR 123 killed it for good?


----------



## Steve L (Dec 3, 2007)

Lithium(like any rechargeable) can only be charged so many times before they need to be replaced. The higher they are charged(above 4.2v) and the lower they are discharged(below 3.0v) will severely limit the number of cycles. The protection circuit opens if the voltage goes below ~2.75v. I think the battery was an older blue one. With it being drained and probable heavy use I think the battery is dead. While you may get the circuit to close by applying over 5.5v, I think the battery would have very limited capacity(not hold a charge). As the batteries age(cycles) the capacity drops. I have had this happen before. The battery charges faster than normal, will have a slightly lower voltage under no load, then drop like a rock under load. I have about RCR123's and noticed in my 2 cell lights I was sometimes getting shorter runtimes. So I decided to do a test my a D-Mini of each cell to shut off. The runtimes went between 7 minutes to a high of 60minutes. I marked each cell(so I could match them for multiple cell lights) and discarded the ones lower than 30 minutes. I think a lot of people would be surprised if they tried this little experiment. At the very least take a voltage reading when a multiple cell lights shut down. If 1 reads 3.5v and the other reads 2.75v you probably have a weak cell, or at the very least a bad matched pair.


----------



## DM51 (Dec 3, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> The Fenix T1 Q5 OP 2 RCR123's went to 51:30 and shut off without warning. One of the RCR123's won't charge. Voltage reading is 0 Volts.


The light shut off because the low-voltage protection kicked in on the cell. It is reading 0 volts because the protection circuit still has it locked out.

Some chargers will jolt it back into life after a few seconds on charge, but not all chargers will do this.

If you have a part-discharged cell that is reading say 3.7 volts resting, connect it in parallel (+ve to +ve and -ve to -ve) to the cell that appears to be dead. This will provide a good pulse of power, which after a few seconds will jolt it back into action. Be careful how you make this connection, as the initial current passing from one cell to the other can be quite large. 

Once the 'dormant' cell is back into life and above the low-voltage protection level, you can recharge it as normal.

You should avoid letting Li-Ion cells discharge far enough for the low-voltage protection to operate. It is better to top them up frequently than to fully discharge them. 

When a Li-Ion cell reads 3.5 volts resting, it is effectively empty. It is better to recharge it before it gets that low.


----------



## abvidledUK (Dec 3, 2007)

powernoodle said:


> Yeah. Surely someone will.



So what do you do when you lose the holster !


----------



## Gatsby (Dec 3, 2007)

powernoodle said:


> Yeah. Surely someone will.


 
Wow! Surely there is a better way .... :candle:

I just bought one of these, I like almost everything I've read and seen but for the clip. Just a puzzling design element by any standard. 

I'm not sure I really need the tank like construction but it can't hurt and I like the beam characteristics, performance and the functionality of high/low and clickie.


----------



## LedLad (Dec 3, 2007)

Read a lot about the pocket clip and since I'm getting one next week I was wondering....Why not just bend the clip out slightly from the body so that it doesn't 'scrape' when changing modes...seems a simple solution to me.
Btw...the reason I'm getting one next week is that 4sevens generously donated one for the Christmas V giveaway...A big thank you to him, and to Ksbman for organizing it and Lighting up Christmas for those of us who (for various reasons) can't afford the wonderful lights we read about here at CPF.

PS....let's not forget all of the other donors they deserve HUGE thanks as well.
:twothumbs


----------



## wishywashy7 (Dec 4, 2007)

DM51 said:


> You should avoid letting Li-Ion cells discharge far enough for the low-voltage protection to operate. It is better to top them up frequently than to fully discharge them.



thank you. very informative :kiss:


----------



## soffiler (Dec 4, 2007)

Lots of info on 17670's and RCR123's... has anybody done any runtime testing on primary 123's?


----------



## tracker870 (Dec 5, 2007)

Another good review. Thanks.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 5, 2007)

These are outdoor beam shots. All lights are using freshly charged RCR123's.


Jet-II Q5 @ 32'






Fenix T1 Q5 @ 32'






Fenix P3D Rebel @32'


----------



## wishywashy7 (Dec 5, 2007)

No contest, the Fenix especially the T1 blows the jet out of the water, to think both have the Q5. A demonstration of good reflector design and size.:twothumbs


----------



## phenwick (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice shots!


----------



## soffiler (Dec 6, 2007)

wishywashy7 said:


> No contest, the Fenix especially the T1 blows the jet out of the water, to think both have the Q5. A demonstration of good reflector design and size.:twothumbs


 
A demonstration of pumping more current thru it?


----------



## Steve L (Dec 6, 2007)

soffiler said:


> A demonstration of pumping more current thru it?


+1 The T1 is a two cell light. The JetII is a one cell light.


----------



## NascarRebel (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice review!!


----------



## garfieldso (Dec 7, 2007)

powernoodle said:


> Yeah. Surely someone will.



What a brave man can do !


----------



## garfieldso (Dec 7, 2007)

In most cases, it can use a hair blower to soften the glue and then can unscrew the Q5 head. Don't know whether this T1 can work or not?


----------



## di.corp (Dec 8, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> The Fenix T1 Q5 OP 1 17670 took 14:12 to go into flicker mode.



hi everyone.. does this mean that I will only be able to run Fenix T1 on about 14min with a 17670..??


----------



## garfieldso (Dec 8, 2007)

Some of my friends said that, the T1 is not say so a tactical attack flashlight; it should be a "throw to attack" light if you got a chain and swing it out.


----------



## fa__ (Dec 8, 2007)

di.corp said:


> hi everyone.. does this mean that I will only be able to run Fenix T1 on about 14min with a 17670..??




I tried mine with a 17670
It takes 560 ma at 4.1v in max mode, so about 3 hours
But of course light output is lower ! (with 2 rcr123a [email protected] V)


----------



## garfieldso (Dec 9, 2007)

fa__ said:


> I tried mine with a 17670
> It takes 560 ma at 4.1v in max mode, so about 3 hours
> But of course light output is lower ! (with 2 rcr123a [email protected] V)



Can it work with 18650? I saw some 18650 can reach 2800mAH capacity now.


----------



## wishywashy7 (Dec 9, 2007)

garfieldso said:


> Some of my friends said that, the T1 is not say so a tactical attack flashlight; it should be a "throw to attack" light if you got a chain and swing it out.



:laughing::laughing:


----------



## fa__ (Dec 9, 2007)

garfieldso said:


> Can it work with 18650? I saw some 18650 can reach 2800mAH capacity now.




18650 are too wide , they won't fit


----------



## fa__ (Dec 10, 2007)

.

A clean and reversible way of avoiding clip scratching the body :











It's only a small piece of hetshrink tube on the clip

And 17670 in the T1:


----------



## garfieldso (Dec 10, 2007)

fa__ said:


> .
> 
> A clean and reversible way of avoiding clip scratching the body :
> 
> ...



You are the most Fenix friend; 
By the way the most I love is the Zebralight H50, I have the Q5 version, it is the tiny EDC and the functionable light when I really need in dark occasion.


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 10, 2007)

What's with the two L2D heat shrinked together? :laughing:


----------



## fa__ (Dec 10, 2007)

I love zerablight a lot (it's Q5). Very useful, comfortable, perfect for me !

About L2D ... just testing


----------



## cmichael (Dec 10, 2007)

Fa_

What kind of heatshrink that you used for you T1? I like the color, where did you get it from?

Thanks...


----------



## fa__ (Dec 11, 2007)

I got it from there
http://www.radiospares.fr/cgi-bin/bv/rswww/home.do?cacheID=f1netscape&returningUser=Y
But it might not be the easiest way for you 
I can't remember exactly which one i ordered, but it was specified as 'low shrink temp ', and it's quite thin. The colour is simply black. (I had this tube lying around, so i do not know exactly its reference)


----------



## Darkpower (Dec 11, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> This is a picture of the clip.
> 
> You can also see the flaws in my finish. The cracks under the clip, on the curved part.


 
I got my T1 this last weekend and the clip thing came to my mind right away. It's going to abrade the anodized finish I said to myself. My next thought was if it was removable, but it appears to be a press fitting. Anyhow I think the heatshrink tubing solution that garfieldso came up with is the most graceful solution. :thumbsup:


----------



## nobita (Dec 11, 2007)

I love that white Fenix diffuser. Wait, is that a ...


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 11, 2007)

nobita said:


> I love that white Fenix diffuser. Wait, is that a ...



I know the Jet-II Q5 has one!


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 11, 2007)

I played with one today. Oh, my, god, I hate the clip so much! Doesn't matter how I grip it, the clip jam against my hand in some way. I want to break it off less than a minute after I had it.


----------



## garfieldso (Dec 12, 2007)

fa__ said:


> I love zerablight a lot (it's Q5). Very useful, comfortable, perfect for me !
> 
> About L2D ... just testing



Your L2d is twice, and this is triple !

Here is my friend M3 using both Jetbeam, Fenix and zebralight together..

http://flashlightforum.hk/phpbb/viewtopic.php?p=32303#32303


----------



## fa__ (Dec 12, 2007)

I did the same thing with P1D, L1D and Zebralight :thumbsup:
Not very useful in my case as lateral lights are hard to point where needed, but it was fun to try


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 14, 2007)

I took lux readings in low mode.

Fenix T1 Q5 OP 2 RCR123's Low - 1,120 lux @ 1 meter


Fenix T1 Q5 OP 2 RCR123's High - 5950 lux @ 1 meter


----------



## woodrow (Dec 16, 2007)

jzmtl said:


> I played with one today. Oh, my, god, I hate the clip so much! Doesn't matter how I grip it, the clip jam against my hand in some way. I want to break it off less than a minute after I had it.


 
Just Do It! I like mine soo much better after I did. (I did manage to wait 50 minutes after receiving it to do so)

Now it is a fantastic light. Fits well in my hand, BRIGHT, and just has a killer beam. 

Ditch the clip...it does not hurt to do as much as you might think. Its not like this light was made to be a pretty Ti light anyway!


----------



## roof (Dec 28, 2007)

I think the Lumapower M1 hunter is better. And the Fenix T1 can't use the 18650 pack:thumbsdow
And it has a smaller reflector.


----------



## woodrow (Dec 29, 2007)

I have had 3 LP M1's. Two rebels and a SE Q5. The M1's are nice lights all right.

For me, The Fenix (sorry LP) is the better light because, It is the brightest (barely brighter than the M1 SE) and it has 2 levels with the forward switch. I liked the forward switch on the M1, but then I had no low beam.

The M1 SE is a great light though, and I can definetely see some people liking it better than the T1.


----------



## rhicks (Jan 18, 2008)

I did a pre-order for one of the clipless T1 models at Fenix-Store.... got the shipping notice yesterday and whoa it was in the mailbox today. (Now that's fast shipping!!!)

Anyway... At first inspection the light didn't "feel" as bright as my P1D-CE (my first "real" high lumen light). I remember the first day I turned the P1D on high. Wow wow wow it was bright. After looking at the beams side by side the T1 really is a huge difference over the older Cree model. The T1 really feels good in the hand. I'm happy with the purchase! :twothumbs


Out of curiosity I tried to remove the section that would have held the clip. No go. Even though this one didn't have a clip they still have it glued on pretty well.


----------



## woodrow (Jan 19, 2008)

rhicks said:


> Anyway... At first inspection the light didn't "feel" as bright as my P1D-CE (my first "real" high lumen light). I remember the first day I turned the P1D on high. Wow wow wow it was bright. After looking at the beams side by side the T1 really is a huge difference over the older Cree model. .


 
My first cree light was the Ultrafire C2. Holy crap that thing was bright. OK, I know my new Q5's are brighter, but there is nothing like your first cree light.


----------



## paddling_man (Jan 23, 2008)

rhicks said:


> I did a pre-order for one of the clipless T1 models at Fenix-Store.... got the shipping notice ye



Does it also have the smooth reflector?

[Edit- I should have looked first on the fenix site. It looks like you can go _either_ smooth reflector _or_ clipless. Not both.]


----------



## rhicks (Jan 24, 2008)

paddling_man said:


> Does it also have the smooth reflector?
> 
> [Edit- I should have looked first on the fenix site. It looks like you can go _either_ smooth reflector _or_ clipless. Not both.]



nope not a smoothy


----------



## jzmtl (Jan 24, 2008)

Do you still have the two cutouts on lower part of head for clipless model?


----------



## rhicks (Jan 25, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Do you still have the two cutouts on lower part of head for clipless model?





sure do. They basically took the clip off and didn't include it in the box. Everything else is the same. I had a small hope of maybe being able to get the head off so if, in the future, I found a clip that would work I could us it. The head (speaking of the part that the clip attaches to) is glued on and I didn't have any luck unscrewing it. 

Not a problem since I didn't really want the clip on there to begin.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## oBMTo (Feb 14, 2008)

Anyone know if there is any available strike bezel or attachment for the T1?


----------



## 2manybikes (Feb 21, 2008)

ernsanada said:


> I just got the Fenix T1 from Fenix Store
> Shipping was very fast 3 days to Socal!
> 
> My first impression is the Fenix T1 is tough and bigger than I expected.
> ...


 


Has anyone owned this light for a while and used it a lot? Any problems?
Any switch problems?
Thanks.


----------



## mar3 (Feb 21, 2008)

2manybikes said:


> Has anyone owned this light for a while and used it a lot? Any problems?
> Any switch problems?
> Thanks.



My works great, no problems. And my T1 is used a lot ( 4 RCR a week) 

ps. i mod my T1 litlle


----------



## Nos (Feb 23, 2008)

the switch is doing fine after 2 month of "disco trigger action" 
and the steel bezel makes a perfect bottle opener 

* anyone else here noticed that the lens seems to attract lots of dust?


----------



## almejia16 (Feb 23, 2008)

mar3 said:


> My works great, no problems. And my T1 is used a lot ( 4 RCR a week)
> 
> ps. i mod my T1 litlle


 
mar3,

What did you modify in the T1? Please show us. Thanks

Al


----------



## jufam44 (Feb 24, 2008)

mar3 said:


> My works great, no problems. And my T1 is used a lot ( 4 RCR a week)
> 
> ps. i mod my T1 litlle



Yes, Please tell us how you modded yours!


----------



## mar3 (Feb 24, 2008)

I have exchanged standard OP reflector on SMO 

SMO from DX - http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5955









And Cree Q5 to R2 WH bin, gain only 500 lux/m throw but tint is great :twothumbs

Left Cree WC :thumbsdow right WH tint in T1 :thumbsup:





ps witch SMO i have 10000 lux/m throw :naughty:


----------



## Nos (Feb 24, 2008)

wow nice, thats the answer to the question i was about to ask.......still need 2 buy a bigger wrench to unscrew the head :duh2:

damn tank-lock threads


----------



## nitric (Mar 17, 2008)

received mine last friday. i ordered the clipless one but i received one with clip. so i have to live with it. anyway, impressed with the brighness at high setting. i tried it in darkness in my house at night.kinda painful to stare at the spot with the strong reflection on the wall.

i have to use a cable tie wrapped around the body of the t1 so that the clip end sat on top of the tie, therefore, no scratch.


----------

